# I hate quickbooks!!!



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Its way to confusing! My register never matches my bank account. I hate it I hate it I hate it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Its way to confusing! My register never matches my bank account. I hate it I hate it I hate it.


Hope I am not stating the obvious, but, are you reconciling? Checkbook registers rarely match bank statements.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Its way to confusing! My register never matches my bank account. I hate it I hate it I hate it.


I just bought the quickbooks simple start. It's only 12.95 a month. Trying to get everything set up myself. I even bought the QB SS for dummies. It's coming along, but one step at a time. I think all the hard work to get it set up will pay off, or at least I hope.

What version are you using?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Quick books provides the tools to do your bookkeeping, not the knowledge on how.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Its way to confusing! My register never matches my bank account. I hate it I hate it I hate it.


Thats what you get for tring to be a CPA Hack !:laughing:


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Indie said:


> Quick books provides the tools to do your bookkeeping, not the knowledge on how.


Well it should!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Well it should!!


My power vise did not come with instructions on running gas pipe.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Indie said:


> Quick books provides the tools to do your bookkeeping, not the knowledge on how.


Well said! :thumbup:

Just like having a child makes you no more a parent than having a piano makes you a pianist, or standing in a garage makes you a car.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Ive found that the "quickbook simple start for dummies" has helped me out a lot.
And please don't take offense to that.
You can probably find a used one for dirt cheap on amazon.
Here in Florida, it's one thing to study up and memorize the possible questions that will be asked on the business test to get a license, it's another thing to actually be able to implement that knowledge.
I'm taking it one step at a time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No disrespect intended to the OP but this is a prime example why plumbers should be required to know at least the basics of business accounting before being allowed to have a contractor's license.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> No disrespect intended to the OP but this is a prime example why plumbers should be required to know at least the basics of business accounting before being allowed to have a contractor's license.


No offense taken kind sir. I do know the basics of accounting. I'm just having a hard time with the program. I do better with a pen and paper.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Perhaps I'll just keep these little outbursts to myself.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I hate quickbooks too. I hated it so much that I had a custom program written that handles my accounting invoicing and estimates all from a remote tablet so I can capture electronic signatures and send invoices via email from the job.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*share your feelings.....*



MikeBKNY78 said:


> Perhaps I'll just keep these little outbursts to myself.


 
do not be afraid to share your feelings here and get them off your chest.... big fella.... 

a good.... rabid ....rant and rave .....is what this place is for.....




as far as quickbooks goes, I only use it for posting my checks and it keeps a balance of all debits and credits...


It keeps all my records and customer names going way back to 1998... I can look up some dumb ass with a 14 year old water heater and tell him the check number and the date and price we installed it for in less than 2 minutes...and that aint bad:thumbup:


I would never use quickbooks to write checks with,
 I do them by hand and post them

I would never do my taxes and withholding or payroll through quickbooks either,,
that is what ADP payroll is for.........



trying to reconsile your bank statement and your quickbok ledger ,
 you got to be nuts,,, I would not even attempt it.... :no:


what are you trying to prove......
remember....you are a plumber first.... 
and book-keepers are cheap


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I find that peachtree is better. atleast for me.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> do not be afraid to share your feelings here and get them off your chest.... big fella....
> 
> a good.... rabid ....rant and rave .....is what this place is for.....
> 
> ...


Thanks, you know how it is here. Everyone is so quick to make someone else feel like a jerk. I'm used to it.


----------



## Baloo (May 5, 2011)

I hate QBs with a passion. I tried it twice, and even paid my account for several hours to try and find the problem with no luck. Basically at the end of the year it was $30,000 off. It said I had made that much more in profit. I'm good but as a one man operation I knew it just not possible. I also found it off $20,000 with one of my main suppliers. It said I only spent $5,000 instead of $25,000. 

My accountant adjusted the ledge to bring it back in line, but the next year it was off $60,000. They could not find out why, so we set up a completely new system, and again the same thing.

I am now using Wintac for my booking, invoices, estimates and scheduling. I have been using paper for everything for the last couple of years and can do that actually faster then on the computer, by my handwriting isn't impressing any one any more, so I'm setting up a printer in the truck. It's taking time, but I think it will be worth it.

My two cents.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Thanks, you know how it is here. Everyone is so quick to make someone else feel like a jerk. I'm used to it.


yes, everyone tries to make trouble out of anything and they love to make you feel like a jerk...

I find it kind of threaputic.... like if you can take this kind of criticism, you know that you can walk through the fires of hell......and not feel a thing

just falls of my back like water on a duck:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

QB is not that hard. Reconciling is a few clicks and done. If there are a lot of problems then it might be the way it is setup. QB has a great and informative forum. They also have QB Advisors in every major city and around the world. It does not have to be hard.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Baloo said:


> I hate QBs with a passion. I tried it twice, and even paid my account for several hours to try and find the problem with no luck. Basically at the end of the year it was $30,000 off. It said I had made that much more in profit. I'm good but as a one man operation I knew it just not possible. I also found it off $20,000 with one of my main suppliers. It said I only spent $5,000 instead of $25,000.
> 
> My accountant adjusted the ledge to bring it back in line, but the next year it was off $60,000. They could not find out why, so we set up a completely new system, and again the same thing.
> 
> ...


QB is no different than any other computer program. Garbage in = garbage out.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with John that if you put crap into it, it will come out wrong. Obviously it's a user error computers don't make mistakes by themselves. Quickbooks' interface blows though.

I know enough about computers to practically program my own software and I still screw up simple data entry with QB. The software was designed by accountants not plumbers. 

You can either learn all the terms or find more simplistic software.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Baloo said:


> I hate QBs with a passion. I tried it twice, and even paid my account for several hours to try and find the problem with no luck. Basically at the end of the year it was $30,000 off. It said I had made that much more in profit. I'm good but as a one man operation I knew it just not possible. I also found it off $20,000 with one of my main suppliers. It said I only spent $5,000 instead of $25,000.
> 
> My accountant adjusted the ledge to bring it back in line, but the next year it was off $60,000. They could not find out why, so we set up a completely new system, and again the same thing....


Most likely this is because the inventory tracking system was being used incorrectly. Very seldom do even veteran QB users really understand the affects of incorrectly using inventory and non-inventory items. 

The one thing that is really hard to do in QB is break the laws of accounting. Nothing screws up a P&L faster than incorrectly using items in QB.

Basically if you receive a bill with inventory items in QB but do not invoice customers using those same exact item numbers, QB correctly assumes you did not sell them and they are still in stock. According to the rules of accounting and the US tax code, if it is still inventory on hand then it is an asset and it negates the purchase as a deductible expense.

Just one of the many reasons why tracking inventory is not always worth the time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://forums.quickbooksusers.com/index.php


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Over time we tried numerous account programs...

We went back to books and ledgers ... Everything is done by hand and written on good old reliable paper

The worst thing that can happen is the pen runs out of ink

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Most likely this is because the inventory tracking system was being used incorrectly. Very seldom do even veteran QB users really understand the affects of incorrectly using inventory and non-inventory items.
> 
> The one thing that is really hard to do in QB is break the laws of accounting. Nothing screws up a P&L faster than incorrectly using items in QB.
> 
> ...


What inventory, you mean all the "junk" in packages on the shelves, we have been meaning the throw that away. Said the business owner to the IRS agent. :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> What inventory, you mean all the "junk" in packages on the shelves, we have been meaning the throw that away. Said the business owner to the IRS agent. :laughing:


IRS agent "No we mean all the materials you are tax sheltering in you personal garage":laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Quickbooks is a great program when used correctly. Accounting can be tedious and unforgiving, which is why a lot of people hate doing it. 

When you get your bank statement, do you check that what you entered is the same as what you wrote? I print checks directly from Quickbooks and reconciling usually takes me less than five minutes. I write a lot of checks and make a lot of deposits. The only time it is off is when I take a check and forget to put it in.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

To do my books, I learned to cook.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys have books, I got boxes.:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> You guys have books, I got boxes.:laughing:


 
shoe?:thumbup:


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

that's why the owner of the company (wife) is an accountant, and i'm the RMP (manager)..... she's also Redheaded, Irish and Indian....... I just do as i'm told


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

Baloo said:


> I hate QBs with a passion. I tried it twice, and even paid my account for several hours to try and find the problem with no luck. Basically at the end of the year it was $30,000 off. It said I had made that much more in profit. I'm good but as a one man operation I knew it just not possible. I also found it off $20,000 with one of my main suppliers. It said I only spent $5,000 instead of $25,000.
> 
> My accountant adjusted the ledge to bring it back in line, but the next year it was off $60,000. They could not find out why, so we set up a completely new system, and again the same thing.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue my first year...one report was done as an accrual and one was done as cash. Duh! Have since learned how to keep inventory, our biggest variable, much closer to what it actually is and am satisfied at the end of the year. Good luck!


----------

